# My First Photo



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Having recently got one of these new fangled digicams, thought I'd post a pic.

Hope it works....


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very good Andy!

Well done.

One point: a busy background tends to bump up the file size a lot.

Si


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice picture.When it was loading,I was thinking bloody good macro shot of a movement for a first pic


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Andy

Great pic,looking forward to some more.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice pic Andy, you got used to your new camera pretty quick.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

noice.







What are those aeroclubs like, nearly bought a blue one but was saving for the rlt4 at the time.


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Pg,

I've had my Aeroclub for nearly a year and been really happy with it.

Before I got it I was worried about the size but it feels larger on the wrist than it actually is. I'll try and post a wrist shot.

The only pain is setting the day and date, as it is not quickset, so I try and keep it running!

Hope this helps.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Andy, one to put on the list I think.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pg your wish list is going to end up as big as mine


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If it does then your are doomed,doomed I say!!


----------

